
What #1 on Hacker News Does For Your Stats - spxdcz
http://danzambonini.com/what-1-on-hacker-news-does-for-your-stats/
======
brazzy
Last month, I got on the HN frontpage with <http://floating-point-gui.de/> \-
this generated about 17k visits on that day, 1.3k on the next, followed by
500, 400, 300.

This month, I made the slashdot frontpage, which resulted in about 44k visits,
then 4k, 3k, 2k, 1.5k

~~~
dflock
Did traffic return to the pre-spike baseline eventually, or have you seen a
sustained increase?

~~~
brazzy
It hasn't been long enough to say for sure, but after nearly a month it looks
like a sustained increase of 200-300 visits/day.

Of course, it's a slightly atypical case, as it's a static site meant to be a
reference, i.e. likely to be bookmarked and linked to, but not subscribed to
or visited regularly.

An interesting observation: the gradual decrease of visits once the the site
is off the HN/slashdot frontpage seems to be mainly the result of aggregators
or content scrapers, i.e. sites that display infrequently updated snapshots or
digests of these pages (or people's twitter timeline).

